# Novice relocation advice for Lisbon



## nfle70 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello - I am awaiting a job offer and moving across to live in Lisbon all being well with the offer.

I don't have much savings and will be earning about €30000 per annum - I will be working in central Lisbon and wondered if anybody could give me advice on a few things?

1) what deposit do you tend to need to put down for a deposit renting long term?
2) which areas would you recommend for expats?
3) is there much in the way of house sharing opportunities in Central Lisbon?
4) I am starting life again as due to divorce/ redundancy I had to go bankrupt in the UK - now discharged - is that a problem opening a bank account in Portugal?

Many thanks for your help...


----------

